# Solved: How to enable remote access to MySQL server on Windows XP



## rockballad

Hi there, 

On Linux, we can easily enable remote access to MySQL server, but on Windows, I got no success so far ( a client tried to connect to MySQL on the server)

Here's the steps to do that (on the server computer):

1. Open a DOS command prompt on the server.
2. Run the following command from the mysql\bin directory:
mysql -u root --password=
3. A mysql> prompt should be displayed.
4. To create a remote user account with root privileges, run the following commands:
GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'USERNAME'@'IP' IDENTIFIED BY 'PASSWORD';

'USERNAME' is the username to be created.
'IP' is the public IP address of the remote connection.
'PASSWORD' is the password to be assigned for this username.
(IP can be replaced with % to allow this user to logon from any host or IP)

mysql> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
mysql> exit; 

So it is. But I couldn't connect to that MySQL from another computer, both are Windows XP.

If you have any experience, I'd like to receive your help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockballad

Oh, I got it. It's due to my Windows Firewall. Just turn off it (unsecured) or add MySQL port (e.g. 3306) to the WFirewal's exception.

Have fun!


----------

